# *BONNET CRK PREF.* Need 4Br* Sept 18-21*



## TIMESHARE-HO (Aug 28, 2015)

** NEED 4Br for 12 people...  

Sept 18-21 3nts
PREFER BONNET CREEK. But considering other resorts
that have ALL AMENITY.. i.e., Regal Palms, Marriott, Orange Lake

Whatchagot?  904-403-7019  
jillmazz2222@yahoo.com


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Best of luck.  Wyndham been keeping any that have been cancelled.


----------



## Cheeks_29 (Sep 10, 2015)

I have a three bedroom available at Orange Lake sleeps 12, West, East , or North Village at reasonable rate, let me know if still interested, it is down to the wire.


----------

